# Azure Dynamics DMOC 145x



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anybody seen anything like this? Any info would be greatly appreciated. I recently came into contact with a gentleman who has a ton of these he bought from an overstock auction.


----------



## hbthink (Dec 21, 2010)

Its an AC controller and motor combo used to drive auxillary items like AC pump on hybrid and electric vehicles. I have several of the controllers from the auction but no motors. Anyone got motors only? The controller is controlled as a DMOC445 using CAN or direct via pot.

Steve


----------



## Brian_rides_bikes (Jun 4, 2013)

I believe there are around 40 motors available. PM me if you are interested in a few.


----------

